# Bringing restricted drugs into the UAE



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Guys

My wife and I are relocating to Dubai on the 1st Dec.

Can anyone tell me if there are likely to be any problems bringing a personal supply of the following prescibed medications with us...

Citalopram 20mg
Propranolol 40mg

Thanks for your help as always


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need 'permisson' from the UAE Embassy to bring them into the country - or you can get them on prescription from a UAE Doctor when you are here.
To bring restricted meds in - get a letter from your doctor and take to a solicitor to be certifed (cost about £5).
Send the letter to the FCO in Milton Keynes along with their fee, a stamped envelope addressed to the UAE Embassy in London,and the UAE Embassy Fee.
The FCO will verify the letter and forward it to the UAE Embassy for you. The UAE Embassy will stamp it and return it to you. Allow 1-2 weeks for the whole process. And the total cost is about £45.
All details can be found on FCO website and UAE Embassy London website.
The chances of you getting caught bringing the meds in without permission are very slim. The consequences if you do get caught are very severe. Don't risk it.
It does sound like alot of hassle but it isn't really.


----------



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Wandabug.

I had to do the same with my degree and marriage certificates so am familiar with the process. I will do it straight away rather than risk getting caught.

Thanks again


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

This might be a stupid question, but do allergy meds count? I take Fexofenadine for my hives, the brand I have now is Wal-Fex from Walgreens (just displayed on the shelves, no prescription needed to buy them in the US). Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

holaconquistadora said:


> This might be a stupid question, but do allergy meds count? I take Fexofenadine for my hives, the brand I have now is Wal-Fex from Walgreens (just displayed on the shelves, no prescription needed to buy them in the US). Thanks.


For a list of restricted and banned medications Google - moh uae restricted meds


----------



## eijkenboom (Nov 26, 2012)

Check, check and double check with UAE authorities. UAE Embassy in UK can help you to check if these medications are on the UAE forbidden list. If quesionable, please have your doctor make up and sign a document explaining the nature of the medicine, how (and if standard available in UK). Have this attested by the Embassy. Please do not take the risk as smuggling drugs/medicine is serverely punishable with jail term.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure how up to date this list is, but here you go and tells you what you need to do if you're carrying any of them:

UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Already checked the list and it seems that all of my allergy meds and anything remotely similar to them do not appear on the list. Whew!

Just a tip to others checking if their meds are allowed: you should check if any drugs with the same components are restricted as the brands you have might be different from those specified but have the same content (check generic name).


----------

